# First real WA...



## NO ChoP! (Jan 5, 2014)

So, I've made some hidden tangs, and some split handles, but this is my first octagonal wa handle.

It was no picnic. Wa handles are deceptive in their simplicity. Getting a perfect slot, drilling perfectly centered holes, sanding metal spacers and keeping them from overheating and ruining your epoxy bond, and keeping things symmetrical are a true PITA!!!!

I'll take a western project over a wa anyday! 

Materials are stabilized Oregon myrtlewood and redwood burl from Burl Source and copper spacers.









Oh yah, the knife is a 270mm Yoshikane V2 lefty yanagi from Maxim.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 5, 2014)

Hey, thats quite nice, well done!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you, kind sir!


----------



## mkriggen (Jan 5, 2014)

Very nice indeed.

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## ramenlegend (Jan 5, 2014)

very sexy, the before and after picture is baffling.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 5, 2014)

That's the best part of handle making; turning a giant turd of epoxy mess into something nice, lol.


----------



## daniel-san (Jan 5, 2014)

Very, very nice!


----------



## Mrmnms (Jan 5, 2014)

Great job! Finished handle contrast is stunning.


----------



## The Edge (Jan 5, 2014)

Great looking handle, nicely done sir!


----------



## jigert (Jan 5, 2014)

Really nice, No Chop! You're getting good at this:thumbup:


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words, gents!

Daniel, it's been a while. Hope all is well, bro!


----------



## Burl Source (Jan 5, 2014)

I would have never thought of combining those materials together, but it works.
Nice work, the handle looks great.


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 5, 2014)

******* awesome!! I'll get there one day...


----------



## crunchy (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks great brother!


----------



## Bill13 (Jan 6, 2014)

Looks really nice! I usually don't like copper as it introduces another color, and I like a simple look but with crazy burls - is that a contradiction? But you have really pulled off a great looking handle.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2014)

Nice work!


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 6, 2014)

Rick, all you need is a disc sander. Shaping is actually pretty simple, with a solid table. 

Dave, that means the world coming from you, thanks!


----------



## mhenry (Jan 6, 2014)

Love that combination of woods, and the handle looks perfect good job. Should I just return the petty? I really don't think you need me


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 6, 2014)

Lol, thanks Mike. No, I'll take a Mike Henry any day of the week! And you know I'm a sucker for ironwood.

I actually sat my two Yoshikanes side by side and compared your work against mine. I maybe 50% of the way there, maybe another 5 or 6 handles and I'll be 70%, but I got a looong way to go to match your perfection!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 8, 2014)

Great work Chris!


----------



## cclin (Jan 8, 2014)

Great looking handle, nice work!! Maybe you should consider sign up for "Hobbyist Craftsman"??


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 8, 2014)

Well thank you.

I'm actually my own worst critic. I would really have to perfect the craft before I could even think of selling to one of you guys.

Currently, I work in the garage, after my shift, usually pretty late, as a way to unwind. An hour here and there is all I really have time for. My position can be kind of demanding and most free time is spent working around the house or with the family.

If I ever make a move away from my current position and find myself with more time, I would definitely explore my options...

I do have to admit that I fear turning something I do to relax into something more might ruin it. If that makes sense.


----------



## NO ChoP! (Jan 8, 2014)

An example. I started a wa handle a few months back. It got quite complex in design. I ran into a slight problem, and I sat the handle down, looked at it, and realized it just wasn't my style. When I've commissioned Mike Henry to make a handle, I've always went with the " less is more" style. Simple two piece handles with really amazing woods. So, why was I making a 13 piece handle?

Long story short, I walked away. Didn't even think about it again for months. When doing something for yourself, there's no feeling of obligation. No pressure.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 8, 2014)

I definitely can relate to that... Started as a hobby to relax and get away from the computer. Because of overestimating my time and taking on too many orders, it now often feels like a burden and a source of guilt for running behind. And for discussing details, posting pics, and sourcing materials, I seem to spend more time at the computer than before also... But when I do get to the shop, it still is fun to make them.

And as I said on FB, Chris, great work on this one!

Stefan




NO ChoP! said:


> An example. I started a wa handle a few months back. It got quite complex in design. I ran into a slight problem, and I sat the handle down, looked at it, and realized it just wasn't my style. When I've commissioned Mike Henry to make a handle, I've always went with the " less is more" style. Simple two piece handles with really amazing woods. So, why was I making a 13 piece handle?
> 
> Long story short, I walked away. Didn't even think about it again for months. When doing something for yourself, there's no feeling of obligation. No pressure.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 8, 2014)

I agree, Stefan. It's a strange, wonderful, and terrible position to be in....

Looks great, by the way, Chris.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

Very nice looking, love octagonal wa handle. The color looks so good


----------

